# Audi S3 engine bay clean.



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

Here is my attempt at cleaning my 10 year old Audi S3 engine bay. Cleaned with good old fairy washing up liquid and a tooth brush. Dressed with Autoglym Rubber and Vinyl.




























Dan


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

thats come up nice man, good work


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work Dan


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Good job! :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job mate :thumb:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Good work there Dan, very nice


----------



## HOTDOG73 (Apr 11, 2010)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## slimjimvw (Apr 11, 2007)

Good job. Loving the R8 caps.


----------



## TANNER23 (May 18, 2012)

Looks mint mate! Any cuts n grazes?!


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

Cheers for noticing the R8 caps, someone on Audi-sport.net did a good value group buy! and yes I've had a few cuts. Amazing what results you can get with a little elbow grease...


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks fab :thumb:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I'd be well happy with that !!!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

looks good


----------

